# Aide compilation log divx sur OS X !



## Ludopac (9 Janvier 2002)

J'ai trouvé ici un logiciel qui devrait (d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre) nous permettre d'encoder du divx sur mac.
Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à le compiler.
Je fait un ./configure comme indiqué. Ce qui marche parfaitement. Mais quand je fait make j'obtiens ceci :


```

```

[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par Ludopac]

[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par Ludopac]


----------



## MacDominion (9 Janvier 2002)

Mouais moi aussi g la même erreur, maybe qu'il faut les Dev Tools de décembre. Ou attendre que le soft ne soit plus en version Pre-Alpha.


----------



## Einbert (9 Janvier 2002)

Ouvre le fichier nomme _makefile_ avec un editeur de texte, et vers le debut tu dois avoir une ligne ou tu peux lire
CC  = gcc
il te suffit de modifier cette ligne en effacant gcc pour y mettre cc a la place, donc tu obtiens
CC  = cc
et ca devrait fonctionner je pense...
Donc apres il te suffit de taper make, puis
normallement, ben il reste plus qu'a faire
sudo make install  (a verifier dans le readme qui est certainement fourni avec...)

Juste au passage, cet utilitaire, il est sense sortir quoi comme fichier ? Un truc deja au format divx ??

++


----------



## Ludopac (9 Janvier 2002)

Merci Einbert, ça marche mieux comme ça, je n'ai plus la même erreur. mais j'en ai une autre :


```

```

Pour répondre à ta question, oui je crois que cet utilitaire devrait permettre d'obtenir un divx directement. Mais ça se fera par le terminal. Moins pratique qu'un logiciel avec interface, mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer ...
Voilà ce que  l'on peut lire dans le read me :


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Simple and efficient video encoder: outputs MPEG1, H263, Real Video(tm), MPEG4, DIVX and MJPEG compatible bitstreams using the same encoder core<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Ludopac (9 Janvier 2002)

Ok, j'ai réussi à passer une seconde étape. J'ai déplacé le fichier "bswap.h" dans le dossier "libavcodec".
Voilà ce que j'obtiens maintenant :


```

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Einbert (10 Janvier 2002)

Essaye de recommencer du debut...Fout le dossier a la poubelle...Redecompresse ffmpeg
puis regarde ce qui est afficher quand tu mets 
./configure --help
Il t'affiche normallement des options que tu peux specifier...Peut-etre tu dois en specifier une...donc si tu dois mettre l'option supergenial
./configure -supergenial 
(oups...je ne me rappelle plus si il faut mettre -- ou simplement - pour les options...en tous cas il suffit de faire comme c'est specifie quand tu fais 
./configure --help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
Puis remodifie dans le makefile gcc par cc...
Essaye alors le 
make
Si ca marche pas, ben copie le fichier "bswap.h" dans le dossier "libavcodec" (et non seulement deplace...)

++

P.S J'essayerai ce soir si j'ai le temps...


----------



## Einbert (10 Janvier 2002)

C'est assez de la Daube ce ffmpeg !!!!!!!  Impossible de le faire fonctionner...J'ai déjà au moins corriger 5 erreurs qui faisaient planter dans la phase du make...du style ar rcs , alors que ça doit être ar rc , et le pire que j'ai vu (ce qui m'a convaincu que ça doit pas être pour OS X, ben il fait appel à une biblio nommé
linux/videodev !!!!!!!!!!!!! Par la suite (en fait cela faisait partie d'un des derniers fichiers qu'il lui restait à compiler), donc après avoir lui faire sauter le fichier qui contient ce linux/videodev, ben je retombe sur une biblio qui n'existe pas, resp. poll.h , donc n'existe pas sur OS X, mais Linux...d'ailleurs dans le readme, ben il dit que c'est fait pour Solaris !!!!!!!!! Donc tout s'explique !!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhh

++


----------



## Einbert (10 Janvier 2002)

bon ... finallement je crois que le meilleur moyen, ben c'est d'ouvrir le zoli petit document Code Warrior et de laisser Code warrior compiler comme un grand...J'essaierai demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Ludopac (10 Janvier 2002)

Oui, j'ai écrit au gars qui développe ça et il m'a dit que je n'y arriverais pas avec le terminal, et qu'il me fallait essayer avec Code Warrior. Il m'a dit aussi qu'il possédait lui une version un peu plus avancé de ffmpeg for qt ...

Tiens moi au courant  pour ton essai avec Code Warrior


----------



## Einbert (10 Janvier 2002)

No problemo...Tu pourrais me donner l'adresse du gars en question, pour lui demander qu'il m'envoye la dernière version...A moins qu'il ne te l'ai envoyé...Alors dans ce cas, ben envoye-là moi via mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Ludopac (10 Janvier 2002)

Voici son adresse : javier@eos.com.pe

J'attend de tes nouvelles


----------



## Einbert (11 Janvier 2002)

Bon, j'ai essayé de compiler le tout avec  CodeWarrior, mais il y a quand même encore problème...Par exemple, ben il n'existe apparemment pas de librairie nommée _sys/time.h_...Je commence à me demander si le tout ne doit pas se compiler sur Classic..............Je reprendrais une fois que j'aurai un peu plus de temps...et j'attends la réponse du développeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

Je voulais juste annoncer à ceux que ça intéresse (suite à une discussion sur le forum de Macbidouille) que j'ai réussi à compiler l'encodeur ffmpeg pour Darwin/Mac OS X. Il permet de convertir des fichiers audio/vidéo et serait très rapide d'après Gérard Lantau, son auteur (d'après lui on peut faire de l'encodage video en temps réel !). Il a plusieurs options sympathiques comme la conservation de la qualité du fichier/stream de départ et supporte les types suivants: 

Encoding: mp2 ac3 mpeg mpegvideo mjpeg h263 rm asf avi mpjpeg jpeg singlejpeg swf wav pcm rawvideo ffm pgm ppm pgmyuv .Y.U.V pgmpipe pgmyuvpipe ppmpipe 
Decoding: mp2 mpeg mpegvideo mjpeg h263 rm asf avi jpeg swf wav pcm rawvideo ffm pgm ppm pgmyuv .Y.U.V pgmpipe pgmyuvpipe ppmpipe 
Codecs: 
Encoders: ac3 mp2 mpeg1video h263 h263p rv10 mjpeg mpeg4 msmpeg4 pcm rawvideo 
Decoders: pcm rawvideo h263 mpeg4 msmpeg4 mpegvideo h263i rv10 mjpeg mpegaudio ac3 
Supported file protocols: file: pipe: udp: http: 

Pour l'installer: décompacter l'archive http://namu.free.fr/ffmpeg_bin_darwin_ppc.zip  , et déplacer le fichier ffmpeg dans /usr/local/bin avec la commande de Terminal 'cp', puis faire 'chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg' pour faire comprendre au Mac que c'est une application console. 

Pour le compiler sur Darwin x86: télécharger l'archive http://namu.free.fr/ffmpeg.zip.  Décompacter le tout, aller dans ce dossier ffmpeg dans le Terminal et faire: 
./configure --disable-mmx --disable-grab 
make lib 
make ffmpeg 
cp ffmpeg /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg 
chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg 

Et voilà, ça DEVRAIT marcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai pu encoder un vieux .mpg qui traînait sur mon disque dur au format mpeg4. Par contre il ne supporte pas (encore) le format QuickTime... ce qui limite en pratique son utilisation aux .mpg et .avi glanés ici et là. 

Namu 

si ca peux vous aider... 
moi j'ai ncore du mal avec code war...
bruce


----------



## Einbert (15 Janvier 2002)

Merci bien de nous en avoir fait par...J'avais effectivement lu la news sur Macbidouille, ainsi que sur MacG et sur un autre...Apparemment cela a fait grand bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est cool qu'on ait enfin un utilitaire du style sur OS X !!
J'aurais juste 2 ou 3 questions à te poser Bruce :
Tout d'abord, tu l'as bien compilé avec CodeWarrior, non ?? Sous OS X ou OS 9 ? Et est-ce que tu as compilé la version qui se trouve sur sourceforge.net ou est-ce que l'auteur t'a donné une version plus récente ?

Dernière petite question qui me paraît presque plus importante...Comment on l'utilise cet utilitaire qui a vraiment l'air bien puissant ? J'ai bien vu que tu pouvais avoir une petite aide en tapant _ffmpeg -h_, mais honnêtement, ben je fais quoi avec cet utilitiaire une fois que j'ai mis un dvd dedans ? Faut-il d'abord utiliser l'utilitaire OSEx et utiliser ffmpeg sur le fichier .m2v ??

++


----------



## fanou (16 Janvier 2002)

OUI , un tutoriel !!!
parce que la doc est tres légere et pis il y a plein de formats supportés.
ça serait sympa de trouver avec un petit fichier pour se lancer, genre :mon premier divx sur mac os x !!!!
Je l'ai installé hier et ce soir je fais un essai d'encodage.


----------



## krigepouh (16 Janvier 2002)

Salut !
Interressant tout çà, surtout la dernière manip' que j'avais vu aussi sur MacBidouille. Cependant pour ceux qui n'ont pas prix Unix en seconde langue c'et très obscur tout çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà je ne comprends pas comment on déplace le fichier, je tape la commande et bien sur il ne fait rien car il ne sait pas où se trouve le fichier d'origine ! Comment je fais ?
Et ensuite pour lui dire d'encoder tel fichier sur le disque X dans le dossier Y je lui indique comment ?
Si vous pouviez débrouissailler pour les gens comme moi se serait sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

a+


----------



## Einbert (16 Janvier 2002)

OK...Regarde que ton fichier ffmpeg se trouve sur le desktop...Puis tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes
cd desktop
puis pour la suite, ben tu vas regarder dans mon 2ème poste ici
pour la suite des instructions...Si tu as tjrs des problèmes, ben n'hésite pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

